# Coming down next weekend



## runningguy (Jun 21, 2009)

I am headed down to Destin Navvare area next weekend. I sure hoping the recent storms haven't churned up the beach. I will be fly fishing the beach and hoping for any reports on how things are. I don't have access to a boat so its all wade fishing for me. I will also probably try Oakaloosa and the grass flats behind the Marina with the whales on it. Any input would be great thanks


----------

